
Distraught Mom Letter to Amazon Claims Daughter Alexa Is Constantly Bullied - bhartzer
https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Distraught-Family-Pens-Letter-to-Amazon-Over-Bullying-Issues-With-Daughter-Who-Shares-Name-With-Alexa-Device-Jeff-Bezos-CEO-Massachusetts-501659891.html
======
ColinWright
> _I have sent your feedback on to our internal teams._

> _Thanks for making sure we 're aware of your experience._

The standard "non-response" \- I see this all the time, and even when pressed,
and further assurances are given, nothing changes.

And nothing will change. Problems suffered by small numbers of individuals,
perhaps even in the thousands, are completely irrelevant to companies such as
Amazon, Google, Facebook, Twitter, and more. They don't care, won't care,
can't afford to care, and nothing will change.

There are days I hate the world we live in.

------
ineedasername
Well, talk about unintended consequences. I wonder if Amazon will be willing
to back out of $$$ worth of branding value there (Here's a hint: probably not)
but they could fairly easily with little ground lost by simply renaming them
all "echo". It's already part of the brand, and not likely to clash with
common usage much.

~~~
moocowtruck
my daughters name is echo and i would fear this same thing so please no..my
other son named google already suffers enough as it is

